# Fyi.



## coyote (Feb 18, 2010)

Just read this in the outdoor column of  ,Poughkeepsie Journal, on page 6c. www.poughkeepsiejournal.com 

It seems that the Casella Wines of Australia, owned by the Casella family and producer of Yellow Tail wine has joined up with the Humane Society of the United States and made a donation of 100,000.00 . The United States Sportsmen Alliance heard about this and would like the sporting community to be aware of this action and to send the message that we do not approve of there support of a group that wishes to outlaw hunting,fishing and trapping in this country. The U.S. importer of yellowtail is W.J. Deutsch &Sons LTD and we as sportsman should inform them that we will not purchase yellow tail. 

They can be reached at 108 Corporate Park Dr. White Plains N Y 10604

by phone 914-251-9463 and 

by e-mail .. [email protected]


----------



## oneshot (Feb 18, 2010)

I just called them and told them they would loose a lot of business with this decision. I also told them it was being passed around in forums and e-mails. The woman I talked to said someone would call me back. Lets see if anyone really does??????


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 18, 2010)

Just sent them an email...


----------



## triplebq (Feb 18, 2010)

Just fired off e-mails , That isn't right ...


----------



## ciolli (Feb 18, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I love fishing and although i don't hunt, i abosolutely see nothing wrong with it. But a donation to the Humane Society doesn't mean they are trying to get hunting and fishing banned. The Humane Society does alot of great work with stray/abused/neglected animals, particularly cats and dogs, as well as livestock. I think it might be a little rediculous to boycott the wine producer because they donated to this organization. Might be a 'nother story if they actually came out and condemned hunting and fishing.....

Flame me if you wish, but I don't see the parallel between the Casella's donation and them trying to ban hunting and fishing. And for the record, if you actually visit the Humane Society's website, they don't claim to fight for a ban on all hunting. They mention captive hunts, contest kills, poaching, wolf killing, etc. nothing about trying to "outlaw hunting,fishing and trapping in this country," as the Sportsman's Alliance states.

So I would say, take a step back, and make educated decisions. Don't just act on the recommendation of a clearly biased organization. 

Just my $.02

kyle


----------



## coyote (Feb 18, 2010)

here are some links that you might have missed. maybe the money goes to euthenize the animals.

http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/...ildlife_abuse/

http://www.humanesociety.org/issues/...ildlife_abuse/

Sorry they misinformed you. as they may do to folks that do not hunt are enjoy the outdoors.

But you will not believe this either I guess.
just my 2 cents.

there seems to be a lot of info that could be put up here to verify where the money may or not go from the wine make. bottom line is sportsmen do not want donations going to an organization that wants to BAN hunting ect. regardless of what the money will be used for. for all I know they buy toilet paper with it for the homeless.


----------



## reichl (Feb 18, 2010)

Internet Hunting? wtf?


----------



## ciolli (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, I wasn't aware you ate pigeons 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 my point was that the Humane Society does a lot of good things, and the act of the wine maker donating to their cause doesn't inherently mean they want hunting banned. and please don't assume I don't enjoy the outdoors because i took the role of the devil's advocate. if you look at my avatar you will notice a picture of me holding a nice coho salmon, right after i slit his gills, so please don't lump me in with the bambi lovers.

i think we're on the same page, i was just trying to give the wine maker ya'll are trying to boycott the benefit of the doubt, that maybe they were just donating to save a few thousand abandoned dogs and cats and not to ban hunting. that's all. and in any case, there is no way that sport hunting will ever be banned in the united states. it is too big of an industry, and too many people participate. the human society is the least of your concerns.


----------



## cuclimber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm going to have to agree here.  I don't really understand the harsh demonization of the Humane Society.  This isn't PETA were talking about here! I think the HS is an outstanding organization that has done great work all over the country rescuing animals and placing them in homes.  The organization heavily relies on donations and volunteers to do this.  I read the links provided and they make it pretty clear that they are only trying to reduce wildlife ABUSES, i.e. poaching, captive hunts, internet hunts, etc, not ban REAL hunting.  In fact, they commonly work with wildlife officials who are adamant supporters of responsible hunting and fishing and am certain the HS understands the necessity of hunting for population reduction.  I am a big and small game hunter and fisherman and understand the issues well and frankly don't see the problem here.  The practices they are advocating against are abuses that make responsible hunters look bad to the general public and all around hurt the cause of sportsman everywhere.  I hate to disagree with so many people here, but I would contend that their support of the HS would be a reason to buy their product, not boycott it.


----------



## cuclimber (Feb 19, 2010)

HA, Exactly


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 19, 2010)

The humane society does some good work, but unfortunatly they also do some radical work as well.

Not all confinement hunting is as they stated, some confined hunts are on 100's er 1000's of acres, simply the animals are manintained in that area an the hunter has to hunt that animal.  Not just stand in front of a fence an shoot, yes there are some places like that, but not all are that way.  But they wan't ta eleminate all of them.

I ain't sure there's an easy answer ta this one.  I like what they do with the stray animals an such, but don't agree with everthing they wan't ta do either.

If I was gonna donate that kind a money, I'd wanna besure what it was gonna be used for.


----------



## coyote (Feb 19, 2010)

yes, I eat pigeons and doves. their breast taste wonderfull after soaking in wine and spices then wrapped in bacon then put on my smoker then brought to a bed of wild rice with a nice garden salad and a glass of not their crappy wine, and during coyote calling competions I stack em up like cord wood. and when I ask a rancher are a farmer If he has prairie dogs and say's yes. I normally do a fair amount of damage to them. much better then poison, which they do if no one shoots them.
the humane society is my concern when they start to intrude on what I enjoy. sure they do some good out there. and they should keep to it and stop putting their nose's in affairs of others. and boycotting the wine maker and as you said we the sportman are big and it is a big money industry. will let them know that we do not tolerate firms, companys and tree huggers that want to prohibit what we do. I am an ethical hunter and sportman. I do not condone some of the practices that are out there. such as computer hunting. dog fights, rooster fights and bull fighting.
 I guess this was (the origanal post) put up there for concernd folks, sportman, to take a stand. and let a company that made a healthy donation to the humane s. know that we know and to not do it any more.untill the Humane S starts doing what it is supposed to do and not go out of bounds and make issues with sportsmen.
But, as the fisherman you are. and educated, you made us aware that this was not a good thing as the HS does not dislike hunting and does do good deeds.
No one said they did'nt. but we did say and I said they want to ban hunting, fishing ect. yes it would be hard for a total ban. But my goodness every inch they take they want more.  
and it starts with the worst that I even do not like then they let out their true intent.oh well, enjoy your whine
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 19, 2010)

Since we have been so good at habitat destruction and apex predator removal sport hunting has become a required tool in game management.  This fact is no longer debatable.  Modern game management practices are intended to maintain the health of animal populations and provide an opportunity to harvest a valuable resource.  I do not agree with raising caged animals for the specific purpose of releasing them the day of the hunt.  These animals generally do not have the ability to survive in the wild and do not have the skills to avoid the new apex predator.  This eliminates the "sports" part of sports hunting.

The humane society has accepted the responsibility of trying to stop animal cruelty,  the physical abuse of domesticated animals, pets and wildlife.  To me this goal out-ways any "fringe" effects on sports hunting.

Similar to the gun lobby, sportsman groups often take their sense of right to the extreme.  They blur their base beliefs, that most average Americans can support, by trying to protect the extreme.  The extreme positions that lose the average American. 

I've been a sportsman my entire life, to not support the Humane Society and all the good work they do, to protect the rights of questionable activities loses the center and in the long run harms the support of our core beliefs.

In my opinion a company that supports the Humane Society should be applauded.

Al


----------



## stircrazy (Feb 19, 2010)

actualy this has been going around on the dog forums I am on. the Humane sociey has nothing to do with direct help for stray/abused/neglected animals. they will call if they suspect, but they don't rescue, help, fund, or anything. they amount of mony that they have contrubited dirextly to the care of animals is very very small. they are a animal rights group, not an animal welfair group.

now theyre are also a lot of inconsistancies in there membership numbers, employ numbers, income numbers that are being scrutinized very hard. 

it all breaks down to they are nothing but a washington DC lobby group that wants to turn the world into vegans. 

oh and something else most people don't know.. they are not associated at all with the humane society shelters and do not provide any funding to them.

here is a press release of a group that has set up a watch dog page for the HSUS

http://www.consumerfreedom.com/press...-united-states

Steve


----------



## ciolli (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow now that is news to me and I'm glad you brought it to my attention. All the shelters within driving distance of me are ran by the "Humane Socieity." So reading that was kind of a shock.


----------



## stircrazy (Feb 19, 2010)

the humane society shelters and the hsus are two seperat organizations not afliliated with each other at all.
Being Canadian I didn't know they were two seperat entities myself untill the topics on HUSU started comming up on the dog boards.

Steve


----------

